# Need Rhinestone trimmed Sequined appliques



## my05vette (Feb 18, 2009)

I REALLY need to find this. I saw some shirts with a schools mascot written out in sequins and then it was outlined in rhinestones. I looked closer at the shirt and it was just heat pressed on. Any help would be sooo greatly appreciated!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Thread art carries the hot fix sequines. They have them loose or you can buy them in strings. here is a link to their site Iron On 6MM Sequins, hope this helps  Here is the link to the chains of them http://www.threadart.com/shop/category.aspx?catid=39.


----------



## my05vette (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you but I found what I was looking for at the ISS show!!


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Could you share what you found??

I might not need it today, but who knows tomorrow


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Where did you find this, I need some for a project I am working on If you do not mind sharing.


----------



## msanders2 (Sep 13, 2009)

irish said:


> Could you share what you found??
> 
> I might not need it today, but who knows tomorrow


I bought a few of these at the ISS show in Atlanta. The vendor was Johnson & Johnson Import out of Grand Prairie, TX.

Their website is not the best in the world - but a picture of the sequined appliques can be found at photo

The applique turned about beautiful on the jackets I just finished. They offered the appliques in a lot of mascot names.

Hope that helps,
Renee


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks! ! I love the way some of those logos look! I might have to add some to one of my designs


----------

